# Necky Spike Kayak for Sale



## Rockntroll

The Necky Spike is a 12 ft sit-on-top kayak and weighs 49 pounds. This is rare hard to find kayak that has great reviews ( http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/showReviews.html?prod=372 ) This kayak has excellent paddling cruising speed and glides through the water effortlessly.



Includes;

Top of the line $200 Surf to Summit seat

$100 Aquabound Seafarer paddle

Scotty Rod Holder



Kayak was garage kept and is in excellent condition with minor wear and tear hull scratches, $625.00 or BEST OFFER. Cash only



For more info call Greg at 850-803-1084


----------



## Brandonshobie

Nice looking yak Greg you should have put that seat on your outback


----------



## Rockntroll

Thanks Brandon! It's an awesome fishing kayak and I wish I could keep it, but my wife wants a Sport.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life

Trade for a pistol?Got a nicewalther P38


----------



## Rockntroll

Sorry, I can't do any trades. I need the cash


----------



## Yaksquatch

I wish I could take this off your hands. I've heard lots of great things about this model. I already have an awesome kayak but have been thinking about picking up a 2nd, smaller and lighter yak for times when I have only an hour to fish after school. Just can't afford to right now.



I show this to a friend who's interested in getting into yakfishing. Maybe they'll bite on it.



Good luck,

Alex


----------



## Rockntroll

Sold


----------



## jaceboat

my friend josh bought it. i can promise you that it will be put to good use and catch a lot of fish. he took it out today but got skunked by fort pickens.


----------



## islandgirlsjc

I know this is a very old ad for this kayak, is it still for sale?

I am hoping for a miracle that I will be able to find one of these.

Used one the very first time and LOVED it! Cannot locate them anymore : (
Do you have any good news for me??? thanks fran


----------

